# Samsung BD-UP5000



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Hello folks, I thint about a new HD DVD - Bluray combo player like the Samsung BD-UP5000.

Actualy, I got the Pioneer Elite BDP-HD1 and the Toshiba HD-A2, but I got an opportunity to sell them at a good price and switch to a combo player. 

Have any comments regarding the new Samsung ?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

There are a few people who have actually received these, but I've not heard much on them other than they do their job fairly well.

I have one on order and hope to get it any day.

Here is our official thread for it.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Thanks !


----------

